# E-SYS BMW ENET Coding F-Series



## xcar360 (Jul 25, 2014)

This is a cable for use BMW e-sys software to coding F-Series.
 
BMW ENET (Ethernet to OBD) Interface Cable E-SYS ICOM Coding F-Series
One can hide modules or program single module

1. Lock unlock sound confirmation ( to prevent radio interference, add sound to confirm car locked when turn light confirmation inconvenient. This is setup in cic)
2. Can operate the navigation menu including watching dvd when driving( for driving safety. Let the side driver operate the navigation menu )
3. Display engine output and torque meter ( purely fun, look engine output )
4. Cancel confirmation screen big screen boot delay
5. Open the voice recognition function
6. Three kind of bluetooth phone ringtones ( personality only )
7. Increasing the cic memory address to 50
8. The glass automatically rise to the top process is not terminated by the car door ( easy to get off to close the window waiting )
9. The digital speed display ( fun only )
10. Air-conditioned memory of the last off state ( without air conditioning season is more convenient )
11. Indoor cycling memories of the last time the state when engine off
12. A-pillar electric tailgate buttons and remote control a key to close the power tailgate. At any time terminate the reverse operation ( turn off 15 minutes or more reset )
13. Increasing shift paddles
14. The small screen to the large-screen display modify
15. Pdc display vertical and horizontal
16. Disable the seat belt status display - passenger seat
17. Disable the seat belt status display - driver seat
18. Disable seat belt reminder mistake ! The link is invalid. Device - passenger seat
19. Disable seat belt reminder - driving position
20. Disabled unfasten their seat belts voice prompts - passenger seat
21. Disabled unfasten their seat belts voice prompts - driving position
22. Intersection vehicle high beam automatic control ( no condition tested. Do not know if it is valid )
23. Angel eyes open and cancel functions
24 turn off the engine start-stop function turned on by default
25 gps time synchronization
26 Foot open the back cover
27 Ds show s1-s7 selection
28 Active sports gearbox program sport +
29 Single microphone settings
30 Engine off automatically unlock
31 Internet applications
32 Armrest usb playback video
33 The maximum distance disable front camera view
34 The maximum distance to disable the rear camera view
35 Maximum speed disable front camera view
36 The maximum speed to disable the rear camera view

Password for BMW_E-SYS_ENET:
V50.2 Extracting passwords: SQnd$CXL PIN: 2670
V50.3 Extracting passwords: E*[email protected] PIN: 2670

But it now , coding your BMW
we will provide newest bmw e-sys software on download.xcar360.com
bmw e-sys

Product Introduction

BMW series single module programming or modules hiding ENET data line
BMW hidden ENET data cable , F series programming cable , the latest ESYS 3.22.5 and V49.4 data.
BMW F series , the new 1 Series, 3 Series, 5 Series, 7 Series , GT, X3, brush hidden upscale programming line goes on sale !
Buy our ENET lines are presented E-SYS 3.225 software installation packages and ETOKEN and PIN.


----------



## Bsqrd (Jun 30, 2014)

I can't tell from the description, are you saying the cable comes with esys software and pin? 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BMWOO7 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was going to ask the same thing, although the versions listed are not the most current, although would most likely work for most applications.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I hate these advertisements.

You can easily build your own cable in 10 minutes...these are thieves.

Buy an OBD socket, take a net cable make four solders and solder a resistor. You are done and you have learnt something new


----------



## m3tan (Nov 13, 2004)

vince59 said:


> I hate these advertisements.
> 
> You can easily build your own cable in 10 minutes...these are thieves.
> 
> Buy an OBD socket, take a net cable make four solders and solder a resistor. You are done and you have learnt something new


C'mon dude. These cables are $16 with free shipping. If you can afford a BMW then your time should be more valuable than all the time wasted buying parts, soldering, and fumbling around. I've crimped and soldered thousands of cables but wouldn't waste my time making one unless all the parts were already in my garage...


----------



## qocerhuang (Sep 4, 2014)

m3tan said:


> C'mon dude. These cables are $16 with free shipping. If you can afford a BMW then your time should be more valuable than all the time wasted buying parts, soldering, and fumbling around. I've crimped and soldered thousands of cables but wouldn't waste my time making one unless all the parts were already in my garage...


:thumbup:

xcar360 still not responses.


----------



## Secret_Asian (Sep 24, 2013)

ebay has tons of them, pick one and go nobody has a "better" cable. Open it up you'll see how simple it really is


----------



## EclipseDS (Feb 10, 2013)

Secret_Asian said:


> ebay has tons of them, pick one and go nobody has a "better" cable. Open it up you'll see how simple it really is


I beg to disagree. Quality and type of material, workmanship, all make for a better cable. The simplicity of the ENET cable design has nothing to do with the quality of the build. That being said, I'm not saying the seller 's cable is good or not. And I, for one, hates this kind of posts, but I wouldn't go as far as calling them thieves.


----------

